# How to transfer departments?



## redgopher22 (Jan 26, 2021)

Hi all! I am a fairly recent hire working in the Starbucks area of my Target. I had previously been employed at a stand alone Starbucks and wanted to make the shift to working at Target in GM or Style. However, no locations around me were hiring in any departments except for Starbucks. I applied and accepted the job as I viewed it as my best way into the company. 
Needless to say, I am ready for a change from the barista life and want to change things up. I am inly a few weeks into working here and don't really know the protocol for transferring departments. The HR team is very friendly, but I am too nervous to indicate that I am even the slightest bit unhappy where I am. I am already quite proficient in Starbucks since I have been a barista for over a year at this point. Basically, what are the odds I am able to transfer departments within my store within my first 90 days? Also, how do I go about approaching HR/ELTs about transferring? 
This is something I am very passionate about and just need some help and guidance! Thank you!


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 27, 2021)

Ask to cross train in another area. They cannot guarantee anything, but learning how to do another area is a good start!


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Jan 27, 2021)

Sounds like you need to work up the courage to ask, and you'll need to be okay with being disappointed at first if the initial answer is "no." If you're this eager to learn and branch out, it shouldn't go unnoticed. Ask questions, make friends in other departments, etc.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 27, 2021)

There maybe less hours in other areas. Being in Starbucks, did you learn everything in that area? How to order, stock, etc.


----------



## Times Up (Jan 27, 2021)

Starbucks is typically difficult for most Target stores to keep staffed.  Your store will likely make it difficult to transfer to another department.

So keep asking to cross train.  With time you may find your way out of Starbucks.


----------



## MrT (Jan 27, 2021)

There is a reason they hired you for starbucks.  Starbucks do tend to keep most tms there because there is usually only a handful even trained.  I want to be realistic here and say you are probably stuck there till atleast march where you may get time to cross train in other areas.  Make it known to your tl and etls that you would like to move departments now though.  If you can get cross trained can pick up shifts if possible.  Honestly you will probably have to bust your ass in the gm shifts so that the etl will try and take you.


----------



## Fluttervale (Jan 27, 2021)

You would need to have excellent availability to start.  We invest a lot of time in training baristas, moreso than most other teams, so it's very difficult to transfer out.  Pick up shifts where you can but I would be really ticked to have a barista move or change availability within the first 3 months.


----------



## Dream Baby (Jan 27, 2021)

I have heard that Starbucks has to be kept open due to our franchise agreement otherwise Target gets fined.

Our Target Cafe closes a lot to keep the Starbucks open.

At my store the Target Cafe can't sell fountain drinks yet so I would have never re-opened it.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 27, 2021)

Ask if you can train to help out in grocery.
Since baristas are familiar with food handling practices, it would make sense.
Also grocery is always busy (at my store, at least) so it could be a starting point to getting out from behind the counter.


----------



## Times Up (Jan 28, 2021)

redeye58 said:


> Ask if you can train to help out in grocery.
> Since baristas are familiar with food handling practices, it would make sense.
> Also grocery is always busy (at my store, at least) so it could be a starting point to getting out from behind the counter.



That's a good idea!  In my store, market  outsells style.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jan 28, 2021)

You stand a chance at being able to snag grocery hours, but since the commitment to train a Starbucks TM is so high, it's not likely you'll be able to transfer fully. In most areas the effort to cross-train is minimal, but it's a significant investment to replace a barista and the math likely favors a new hire in grocery.

Does your store have a bakery/deli? You might stand a better shot of transferring there, if there are openings, as those positions also require more training that you'd be closer to having been trained for Starbucks (maybe).


----------



## Woodberry (Jan 29, 2021)

My experience - If you are reliable in the department, a transfer  just will not happen.   I'm am crossed trained in multiple departments but neither Front End ETL or HR have made it happen.  Management is VERY pleasant in conversation, but nothing happens.   Hourly employees that are good & reliable are difficult to find, therefore a department isn't too pleased to lose them.    Go online and apply for a position that you are interested in as that is a formal application rather than verbal conversation.


----------



## ephemerallll (Jan 29, 2021)

From my personal experience, speak to the ETL of whichever department you want to transfer to. If you are a good and reliable worker, the ETL is more likely to want you on their team but then again your current department wouldn’t want to lose you either.


----------



## Poofresh (Jan 29, 2021)

Since we're on this topic, I'm curious about transferring to another store thru internal application.  Do i have to tell my superiors in this store I'm in and will I get hired and taken to another store right away


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jan 29, 2021)

From what I know about transfers, and it isn’t very much, your SD and the store you are transferring to both have to approve your transfer. Your transfer  depends on the store you are going to having an opening for you, so you may not be able to go right away. ASANTS, but the transfer process seems to have a lot of problems getting everything set up between the two stores in a lot of cases, check other threads on TBR for details. Good luck!😁


----------



## Far from newbie (Jan 30, 2021)

Many transfers are unhappy.  Realize that stores can be run very differently and no one likes to constantly hear “In my old store we did it this way....”.
‘May sound helpful but can get annoying.


----------

